# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  Gravar Imagens(Fotos) no SQL-Server

## Roney

Trabalho com Visual Basic 5.0 e sql acessando via Stored Procedures como faço para gravar a imagem no banco dentro do Visaul basci criei uma Picture e dentro mostro uma foto como faço para gravar esta foto via stored procedures no Banco e Selecione a mesma foto do Banco e Mostra no Vb.

Atenciosamente,

Roney - Brasil - Campinas - SP

----------

